# 298Re Furnace Issue



## Manchester_Fan (Feb 5, 2011)

I just purchased a 2011 298RE (10th Anniversary version) and seem to be having furnace issues.







I had tested it several times and it worked fine. However, last night - camping for the first time - I could not get it to produce hot air. You could hear the fan, even a click or two like it was trying to ignite, but no heat. After a couple minutes of this it the fan would stop.









In the morning (after a cold night) I tried it again and it worked fine. Now tried again - not heating the air.







????

I have shore power, propane (fridge and hot water heater working on propane fine)...Is there anything I am missing here? Hoping for any advice before taking to the dealer to get serviced...


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Manchester_Fan said:


> I just purchased a 2011 298RE (10th Anniversary version) and seem to be having furnace issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're getting to the point of hearing the ignitor clicking, then the problem must be either the gas valve or the propane line somewhere. Strange that it works intermittently. Are your propane tanks full? Sometimes with very low tanks, the water heater and stove will work, but the furnace won't. Try switching tanks and see if that helps. Dealers also will tell you that they've filled the tanks, but that's stretching the truth a bit. If the gas valve is working, you should hear a "clunk" when it opens as the ignitor is clicking. It's usually easier to hear it outside at the furnace intake and exhaust vents. I had a gas valve go bad last year, and had the same symptoms as you. Good luck!


----------



## Manchester_Fan (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply Insomniak - the intermittent thing confuses me as well. I checked the propane and it is definitely full or close to full. I have both tank valves wide open. I did not hear a "clunk" as you describe it - even outside at the vent...Would the valve fail in a trailer less than a couple weeks old? I guess anything is possible...

Sounds like I am towing it in for service...sigh...I just want to camp!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you are on shore power, then the normal issues like low voltage should be a non issue but a loose wire could result in the same issues as if it were a battery issue.

The following events occur when the furnace is turned on.

The fan comes on to purge the fire box, this is about 20 to 30 seconds.
The furnace looks for the flow sail switch to make which indicates enough air flow.
If the sail switch makes the ignitor comes on.
Then the gas valve opens.
The furnace then looks for a heat rise. If it see heat then all is good.
If it does not see heat then it closes the gas valve then runs for 1 or 2 minutes to purge the firebox.

To test listen at the furnace exhaust when the unit is turned on. You should be able to hear all the events listed above except for the sail switch.

Let us know if you do not hear the ticking sound that indicates the igniter is firing or the loader single click that indicates the gas valve has opened. You can also smell the exhaust to see if you smell propane. Lets us know what you observe when you do the above test and we may be able to save a trip to the dealer.


----------



## Manchester_Fan (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks - my trailer is stored at a friend's acreage but I will check it out tomorrow and let you know what I hear. I have to say - as a first timer/newbie it is great to have knowledgeable people to advise me about these issues. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Sounds a lot like a low propane tank... Was there a broad outside temperature difference between when it worked and when it didn't work? As Insomniak mentioned, propane vaporizes at a much slower rate when the outside temperature is low.

Have you tried lighting the burners on the stove to ensure you're getting propane?


----------



## Manchester_Fan (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes - both hot water heater and stove worked fine...was not able to get to my trailer today to listen to the noises...will try again tomorrow.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

We had the same problem with my sons trailer. If we turned the stove on firts it always seemed to work but otherwise was intermittant and then had to keep the heat high enoughto run for awhile.


----------



## Manchester_Fan (Feb 5, 2011)

I took the TT to the dealer today - they tell me the furnace circuit board is not working properly and must be replaced. Is this unusual for a brand new unit? Apparently the warranty will cover it. Any thoughts as to what might cause this?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Failure of a brand new item is not unheard of in a high production item that has a low burn in or test rate. Typically referred to as infant failure, it is cheaper for them to let it fail after purchase and pay to repair then to full test before shipping.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I have to say - as a first timer/newbie it is great to have knowledgeable people to advise me about these issues. Thanks a bunch!
[/quote]


----------

